# Artifact sesitivity



## FrankMullet (Nov 27, 2005)

I was just curious...i seen under the settings of ati tool under artifacts scanning...the slider that says "more artifacts decected low overclock" and "less artifacts detected, high overclock" where should u run the slider...should i keep it stock location or move it around...im just curious and couldnt find this post in the search. Thanks


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 27, 2005)

I leave it on the most sensative (more artifacts detected, lower overclock)... I want to make sure there is least as possible, of artifacts.

-Dan


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 27, 2005)

I agree.  Artifacts = Bad


----------

